
Why isn't anyone writing about Yahoo's amazing stock gains and Microsoft's plunge? - ivankirigin
http://www.kottke.org/08/05/yahoo-stock-plunges
======
ojbyrne
Because we're not dumbasses. Give it a few days and I think it will become
clear that he is.

~~~
skmurphy
it's up about two dollars from Monday May 5 open of 23.25 as of Wed close at
25.55; how many more days should we give to become clear?

~~~
ojbyrne
Yes, I'll have to admit, I'm the dumbass. Which is a great lesson for me - I
can't predict the stock market.

